# Bad Quality Videos Featuring the Christy Carriage



## slowp (Aug 27, 2009)

Once again, the noseeums were bad along with the little flies. Here's the carriage slamming into the stop or bullprick.


----------



## slowp (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's a turn going up the hill.


----------



## slowp (Aug 27, 2009)

This is a bit long, but I tried to show how the tail tree wobbles at the end. You can see why they might loosen up at the roots sometimes. I've seen them wobble a lot more than this though. The star of the movie is the injured faller who also works the rigging. Note the new hardhat.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 27, 2009)

wow,thats some tight tree spacing in there!have all the cut trees been cut in that area?


----------



## slowp (Aug 27, 2009)

bullbuck said:


> wow,thats some tight tree spacing in there!have all the cut trees been cut in that area?



Yes. It is VERY tight and I would frequently go down and mark trees so he could get the cut ones on the ground. He's a pretty good cutter and rigging guy. There isn't much skinning up of trees when he's working both. 

This is the new old Skagit GT-3? I tried to get video of it, but they were having some problems and I needed to head up to another sale. Maybe later.


----------



## bullbuck (Aug 27, 2009)

slowp said:


> Yes. It is VERY tight and I would frequently go down and mark trees so he could get the cut ones on the ground. He's a pretty good cutter and rigging guy. There isn't much skinning up of trees when he's working both.
> 
> This is the new old Skagit GT-3? I tried to get video of it, but they were having some problems and I needed to head up to another sale. Maybe later.


aaah he falls to yard it out,big difference in how you fall and buck,if your the guy who gets to skid it out,that looks like a tricky area


----------



## slowp (Aug 28, 2009)

They're actually in an area on that unit where the trees are bigger and spaced out a bit more than in other parts. I will explain that most good timber beasts start out on the timber marking crew and most of us knew/know nothing of falling, limb lock, etc. If I knew then what I know now...

When I marked and we went to the bar after work, if a logger asked what I did for a living, I said, "Fire crew." If you were so foolish to answer, marking and cruising, you were in for a why do you guys do ......and a lengthy lecture. 

But, not to worry, I carry a can of paint with me to fix things with. :greenchainsaw:

Also, here the marking crew has been done away with. We now have designation by description and it is up to the logger to mark it. Which most don't want to do so they hire somebody else.


----------



## floyd (Aug 28, 2009)

That really used to frost my ass. The dilsnaps would mark 1 tree in the middle of 5 or 6. These were college boys that didn't have a clue. Worse part was some went on to careers as timber sale planners & they still didn't get it.

How is a guy suppossed even get to it without killing the leave trees?


----------



## 2dogs (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the vids slowp but you gotta get off the cafeine or let someone else hold the camera.  I got carsick watching.


----------



## slowp (Aug 28, 2009)

2dogs said:


> Thanks for the vids slowp but you gotta get off the cafeine or let someone else hold the camera.  I got carsick watching.


:censored: bugs! They were biting and sucking out all my blood. I had to keep moving. 

Maybe next month, a poor quality video of an intermediate support.


----------



## captainsteep (Aug 29, 2009)

nice video to bad the bugs were so bad. i like the carriage how much you think it weighs looks like a light one for the yoader.


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 1, 2009)

floyd said:


> That really used to frost my ass. The dilsnaps would mark 1 tree in the middle of 5 or 6. These were college boys that didn't have a clue. Worse part was some went on to careers as timber sale planners & they still didn't get it.
> 
> 
> 
> > How is a guy suppossed even get to it without killing the leave trees?



By ransacking yourself a few cans of blue paint...Yayeah


----------



## Greystoke (Sep 1, 2009)

*Christy Carriage*

Just thought I would share this. I know the guy that invented the Christy Carriage...here he is with two of my kids:






He is a great guy, and very smart! He is a heck of a machinist and has some awesome logging stories, also is a WWII Vet. I used to love to sit and listen to his logging stories over a snort of whiskey. He started out in the woods using a crosscut, and ended up running a yarder which is when he invented the Christy Carriage. He gave me a crosscut that he had sharpened, along with all of the tools to sharpen it, and a crash course in crosscut filing here I am using it at the Prince of Wales Island Logging show in Thorne Bay Alaska:







Anyhow, this guy deserves a lot of respect. Uncle Don...I salute you


----------



## slowp (Sep 1, 2009)

tarzanstree said:


> By ransacking yourself a few cans of blue paint...Yayeah




Slap yourself and shout NOOOOO! Because I can't.


----------

